# Eheim Pro3 2075 vs Fluval FX6



## lemuj (Dec 7, 2006)

First of all I have a 125g planted tank. Currently have both Fluval fx6 and eheim pro3 2075 running on it. I've recently able to grab another used eheim pro3 2075. 

I love the Fluval but within 2-3 weeks it would start blowing micro bubbles. Which I hated as it kind of takes away the clarity of water. I do clean these filters every other month alternating, so that means 2 months before each filter gets maintenance.

Anyways, should I just start using both eheim to deal with the micro bubbles? Or is there a way to get rid of these micro bubbles?

Let me know what you guys think.


----------

